# 2007 Murano Drift Shaft odd story



## bob cellar (Jul 1, 2011)

Today I took in my Murano and the service attendant told me it would be 1500 for a new drive shaft and oil (alternator, carborator, wish i knew it was severely corroded.) They also had to replace the fan belts, when I went back he charged me under 200 and only charged me for the fan belts. I am thrilled, but not sure I buy his reasoning of he doesn't believe it should have broken and that the oil ? (canister) shouldn't have been so corroded already. I think more likely they are getting ready for a recall on drive shafts and instead of admit the manufacturing mistake was trying to make it sound like they were doing me a favor. Anyone else have problems with the drive shaft is anyone aware of a warranty on it longer than 3 years with an exteneded warranty, he said no, but it was a very odd situation. Thank you for your help.


----------



## brianthebear (Jul 9, 2011)

i don't think they'll recall them. but usually service writers will estimate things like that as a "just in case" before they actually check the parts.


----------

